# Vacation strategy?



## Dcairelli (Feb 13, 2017)

Does anyone have a vacation strategy for their frogs/reptiles? I have two trips at the end of the summer. Misting is not a problem. Other than having someone come over, Is there a way to have them fed while I'm gone?


----------



## AuroraK (Mar 29, 2017)

I have never tried this, but read somewhere (could have been on this forum?) about putting a fly culture in the viv and cutting a small hole in the top so that the flies slowly crawl out and there is a slow but steady stream of food. I thought I might test that out when I am home one week and see if it works or not while I am there to monitor it. 

Would love to hear if anyone else had tried that with success.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

If your frogs are well fed, a week is no problem. If you have a healthy microfauna population, 2 weeks is about as far as I'd go.


----------



## AOA (Jan 19, 2017)

I would also love to hear some folks chime in on this idea. If others have tried the "in-viv" culture I am all ears! 

Cheers

JD


----------



## salvz (Nov 3, 2014)

I have taken weeks off before successfully. Basically, I would put prestarted cultures into the tanks with openings large enough for the flies to exit but not large enough for frogs to enter. You need to stagger the maturity of the cultures so they are producing at the right times. Obviously, this is more of an issue for longer trips. For one week trip, a single mature culture or two on the way out the door (depending on size/number of frogs) will usually do it. For a two week trip, for example, I'd add one mature culture and one started a week before, which would then start booming that second week out. For a three week trip, I'd add simultaneously a mature culture, a one-week pre-started culture, and a brand new culture (which would start booming beginning week three). Every time I've done this the frogs seem to be more well fed on return than when I left. The only caution here is that they are not getting dusted supplements when feeding that way, so it is critical on your return to get them back on those ASAP!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I wouldn't have second thoughts about two weeks whether there is microfauna or not... people seriously underestimate just how obese their frogs are. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

heres a cool idea from @gary1218 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/38080-feeding-ff-larvae-worked-pretty-good.html


----------



## braydens (Sep 13, 2011)

I used to put in a culture thats pretty well finished. I unfortunately lost a Yellow Terribilis last time I went on vacation though - i used a Hydei culture that apparently boomed a second time, and I'm guessing stressed it out too much since I found it deceased when i came home and a tank full of Hydei


----------



## braydens (Sep 13, 2011)

Im rethinking that strategy or at least not using Hydei


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

I will make up mini cultures to vacation feed my thumbnails.
I use one cup Rubbermaid containers.
Also add a "dish of Isopods", and springtails 
Works very well.


----------



## Dcairelli (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for the ideas everyone.


----------



## LRB (Jan 22, 2017)

Just the other day I read in another post that you can use plastic easter eggs with 2-3 small holes put in them. You put the ff in the eggs and close them up. The FF will come out the holes over time, and the frogs seem to learn quickly that nudging the eggs gets them moving and coming out. I would think for a short vacation this would work. I'd try an experiment with it first while you are home.


----------



## salvz (Nov 3, 2014)

I should add that my strategy was aimed at feeding thumbs, which may be different from bigger tinc-sized frogs. IME thumbs seem to drop weight very quickly and need some sort of feeding strategy for any vacation more than a week. Just my own 2 cents.


----------



## Amagaeru (May 6, 2015)

I've left for a week and left a newly producing mel ff culture in the viv for 5 leucomelas. When I came back, 3 were on the lid watching the hole. They went on a diet afterwards  

Getting ready to leave for another week and now have a pair of pumilio- will do the same for their viv, plus seeding with springs before leaving. They are raising at least 6 tads currently.

I don't have an automatic mister yet, so I mist heavily before leaving, fill up all the broms, and keep the lights turned off.
If I can get a friend to come by and mist once during the week, then I'll leave the lights on.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

I've left for vacations multiple times for up to 7 nights with no feeding at all during that time. I always feed them well the week before I go and there are absolutely no problems at all as long as misting is taken care of and temps are controlled.


----------

